# Append host name to log file using syslog-ng



## coolatt (Jan 15, 2009)

hi.

i want to collect logs from different hosts and write it to a single log file on the *syslog-ng server*

i want it in the format

Host1 ........<rest of log line>......
Host1 ........<rest of log line>......
Host2 ........<rest of log line>......
Host3 ........<rest of log line>......
Host1 ........<rest of log line>......

any idea? plz help.


----------

